# 1' x 2' Micro Grow Box



## hazewarrior

This was originally built as a cloning box and is still very efficient at doing so. Today I got bored and decided to turn it into a micro grow box. I have never done a micro grow before and thought I would give it a try.
This cabinet came from a big oak entertainment center that was given to me years ago. 

The box consists of:
Two 13 watt compact fluorescents and I mounted the ballasted on the bottom of the box. (also helps keep the roots warm)
I lined the box with Mylar and sealed the opening with weather stripping.
I placed a cardboard box in front of the exhaust fan and fastened it with foil tape to seal the light in the grow box.
I used a 3" circulation fan and a small digital thermometer.
Drilled a 3" hole at the bottom corner of the box for wiring and air intake.
Two 5" pots filled with a combination of Rockwool, perlite and geolite balls. 
(this can be substituted for just about anything)

I haven't decided which strain to use, the options right now are NYCSD or White Russian. I'm leaning toward the NYCSD and may start a grow journal on it.


----------



## Bubby

Cool :aok:


----------



## Bobber

Really intresting and nice hydro, just intresting how will be the yields Really nice hazewarrior 

How many tall and square it ?


----------



## Dewayne

Neat Grow box man. Looks lke you put some work into it  Looks great!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## whereismymind69

Your box got caracter... and there is one thing i can tell by the pics wich is that u had fun building it... am i right? GREAT job!!


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey all,

The misses and I have decided to move so I had to take down my main grow and I decided to keep this micro grow until I can set up a new grow room. 

I added a lower compartment so I could use it for a res. or another grow space if I want to do a continuous harvest system. I added 2 more 13watt floros. for a total of 52 watts. The space is only about 1 square foot so that should do.

Has anyone ever done one of these micro grows? They were very popular during the days of Overgrow. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Pot Belly

*:aok: Micro Grow......*

Don't know how the flo's will perform for flowering. Here's what I'd do....

Eliminate the floro's, get (1) 70 watt HPS flood @ Home Depot or Lowe's, and configure the ballast remote like your floro's. This will get a lot of the heat out of the box. This lamp is at 6300 lumens. If your box is 1 sf, this will do for a killer micro grow.

You will need to configure your grow (room for only one plant) to have a flat canopy about 3 inches below your light when budding. Will take practice and lots of early spurt removed, but once she settles down in 4 weeks, she'll pack on plenty of bud.

You won't end up with the Christmas tree shape, but you'll be maximizing your growspace with the flat canopy.

This is the way I grow, and it works very well. Good luck Hazewarrier


----------



## 85cannabliss

does any1 know where i could get a HPS less than 100watts in the UK???? these micro gros are popping up all over, and as space for a bigger grow is not an option for me, then maybe this is my way into the run of things. ive browsed the sites for major grow shops online, and cant seem to find any so low. so i thought some1 here could help me!?!?!?!

thanks 85c

by the way, it looks like you put some work into that, and its paid off. looks great, look out for something similar soon :hubba:


----------



## hazewarrior

Pot Belly,
The funny thing is I have a 70 watt HPS and I was considering switching out the floros. when the plant was ready for bloom. I might just go ahead an switch it out sooner. I was thinking of one plant topped several time and trained to make a nice canopy, but have you ever tried several clones fully matured at 20 inches or so? I saw an atricle in hightimes once were a couple had a room with hundred of plants that where only 10 inches tall fully matured but they yeilded about an ouch per plant.

85,
I'm sure you can find one on e-bay or something.

_HAZE_


----------



## Pot Belly

Hazewarrier

If your box is 24" tall inside, you'll need to subtract for your HPS light less 3 or 4 inches for complete mature plant height. MJ triples in size during flower, so you'll want to flip the light to 12 /12 at a relatively short plant height. 

To get a bush with flat canopy, you'll need to lst and shape by pruning. The object is to prune and cut while veging and LST while flowering. The more tips you remove, the more bud you cut off.

I think you're going to find that one plant will fill out that square foot space pretty quickly. As the tips grow up, you'll shape them down and around in your box which will fill it up. I've found that 2 inches is the shortest dist from light to plant without causing burning (on these 70 watt lights).


----------



## hazewarrior

Thanks again Pot, have you ever used Bush Master? It works very well at stopping lateral growth during flowering but don't use it on mothers. The plant that I have now is more robust as it is a dominate indicia (I think). I have had several dominate sativa varieties and they seem to be the bigger stretchers. Do you grow from seed or clones? Sativa or Indica?

As you can see from the original post and now the clone is doing very well and I think I am going to start topping.


----------



## Mutt

Nice cabinet man, blends right in. doesn't "look" like a grow box. Two thumbs up man!!!:aok:


----------



## Pot Belly

Hazewarrier,

Hey man.... I have heard about bushmaster, but never used it.

I grow Indica, don't know the variety. Have a mother, and clone for perpetual harvest. Just enough to supply me with smoke. Haven't dealt with seeds in quite a while. Am planning on broadening horizons and getting some purebred seeds very soon.

I do have an unknown sativa that I'm trying to cage....... She's quit climbing and finally putting her energy into making flowers. Don't know if I'll keep her or her mother. Will see how she turns out. I'm expecting her to finish out at about 12 - 14 weeks. Right now she's just entering week 7. She'll be packed with bud, but the wait, loss of space, and electrical $ just won't be worth it for me - we'll see. I guess she's sort of a novelty grow.

Your little clone looks great and healthy! Looks like an indica. You ought to start up a Grow Journal. I think there is a lot to be said and learned from micro grows.


----------



## Capone

UNIQUE...remove the Foil it = hot spots...mylar Works...other then that its a cool little set up. Is the strain your growing for a compact space?


----------



## hazewarrior

Pot, 
I checked out your grow. It looks nice and healthy. I can't wait to see what the yeild will be. I might start a journal when I get back from vacation. I have someone to watch the box but I'm still very nervous.

Thanks Mut.

Capone,
It is mylar. I used foil tape around the edges and used it to cover up all the coards for the bulbs. It works very well. I haven't had a problem with hot spots but I'll keep an eye out for them. Thanks.


----------



## hazewarrior

Instead of replacing the floros with a 70 watt HPS I added it. It was much easier to do that. Now I can choose what type of light to use. I like to add some of that blue spectrum when they are in veg.

I also decided not to top the plant. Instead I installed a wire to train the plant along.


----------



## Pot Belly

*Nifty.....*

Looks great.  Can't wait to see er grow.  You have so many lumens in there - now you need CO2!  That would make for a mega micro grow!

A tip though - Make sure you have some sort of radiant barrier between your HPS light and the wood in the top of the box.  Don't want a fire to start!  Also, a tip I read from Stoney Bud about the bottom of a grow box being reflective.  You'll want the bottom to be dark to eliminate light hitting the bottom of the leaves.  It causes the plant to stretch.


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey Pot,
That's good to know. I can honestly say that I had no idea reflective material on the floor would make the plants stretch. Do you know where I can read more about this? I'm going to leave only the floros on for veg and then I'm going to blast them with the HPS when it's time to flower. They should like that. 

Thanks again for sharing your experience. If all is well when I come back from vacation I will start a Journal on this one.

_Haze_


----------



## MJ20

Awesome post guys


----------



## hazewarrior

LoL, Caribbean I just came back from there.

I'm happy to say that everything is doing well after my 10 day Caribbean Cruise. It was feed straight tap water while I was gone so it didn't explode much while I was gone.

Pot Belly, as you recomended  I covered the bottom of the box with black plastic. I tested the mylar and it works well as a heat barrier but I think I'm going to use a peice of sheet metal or some foil tape just to be safe.


----------



## ktownlegend

this is quite an interesting grow, hope it turns out good, looks great already.


----------



## Pot Belly

*Welcome back Haze......*

Out in the Carribean, taking in the sights, sipping on an island drink, maybe sneakin a little puff in if your lucky to "hook up":hubba: ..... Sounds very good. Way to go.

Glad your plant survived while gone. Hey the growbox is looking great. I agree with your idea of the string. I am doing an LST now with no cutting. She's spreading out well. 

Sheet metal between your light and wood is a great idea. When I said "radiant" barrrier, I meant "thermal" barrier. Technically, a world of difference in meaning.

A small amount of loose batt insulation 1/4" or something like that sandwiched between your sheet metal plate and box top. Have you noticed when you get a light fixture for like your interior hall, there is some insulation with foil where it meets the ceiling? That is the general idea.......... Keeps the heat from starting a fire.

I've been working on my box some more, fine tuning it. Am remote mounting my ballasts outside my flowerbox to my veg side to get more room. (3 @ 70 Watts) Heat issue as well. Also tidying up the electrical.

Are you running flouros 24-7 while vegging? When are you going to switch?


----------



## hazewarrior

Thanks Pot, I had a great time. The herb there was brown though so I had to pass. I brought enough with me to last, barely. 

Ive been using the 70 watt HPS for a couple of days and I think I can see a difference in the growth rate. I think I'll leave the CFL's in there though. I can use them for clonning and seeding or something. I've always done veg 24/7 and bloom 12/12. I use a differant light cycle with larger gardens as they can get expensive.

Keeping the ballast outside of the grow box makes a huge difference in heat. The exhaust fan I use creates a wind tunnel in box when the door is shut. Temps where I live can get up to 115 so I make sure the room my box is in stays at 75-85. Anything over that and the box start to heat up. The air exchange system I created keeps the box at the same temp as the room it is in.

Im not to sure when I am going to start flowering. I will be moving to another county in two weeks and need to find a place for my box at first.  Dont worry, I have a plan.


----------



## hazewarrior

Here are the current specs on the box. There have been a couple changes since this post was started.

*GROW BOX*
Box dimensions 24"X12"X16"
4" - 15.5 watt US TOYO FAN (exhaust)
3" - 20 watt CLIMATE KEEPER FAN (circulation)
70 watt MAGNETECH HPS lamp (24/7 veg, 12/12 bloom)
4 - 13 watt CFL's (cloning & seedlings)
Mylar with foil tape around the edges to seal the box
6mil black plastic on the floor of the box
3" Digital SPRINGFEILD PRECISE TEMP (temp & humid)

*PLANT*
5" square pot filled with a combination of Rockwool mini cubes & perlite; then topped with 1" of Geolite grow balls.
1 - White Russian clone in a 2" Rockwool cube from a mother plant I keep outdoors.

*NUTES*
Vigoro all purpose 24-8-16 w/Nitroform (first time trying it / experimenting)
Advanced Nutrient 35% HyOx aqueous solution 
Mad Farmer PH Down
SUPERthrive (veg only)
Botanicare Hydroplex .5-4-10 bloom enhancer (bloom only)
Bush Mater version 3.0 lateral growth stopper (bloom only, not on mothers)


----------



## Mutt

hey haze where'd you get the bush mater 3.0? have you used it before?
nice grow man.


----------



## hazewarrior

Thanks Mutt, 
I got the Bush Master 3.0 from a local hydro store. I didn't know about it until I was is jeopardy of overgrowing one of my closet grows. I told a buddy about my dilemma and he laced me up. I only apply it once and it did the trick. I figured it was perfect for this type of grow.

*Notice the bottle says," More Is Not Better! "*

If you can't make out the address PM me and I'll give it to you. If they can't ship it to you PM me and as long as no rules or laws are broken I'll send it to you. I paid $36.95 US for 236ml.


----------



## ktownlegend

i was wondering about that stuff, my hydro shops got it too. along with some other humbolt county stuff, called purple max and something else. but regardless keep up the good work, look forward to some updated pics


----------



## hazewarrior

I just can't help myself. I'm working on the lower cabinet now. I took some cuts from my mother plants and needed a place to start them. It's still a work in progress but it will look similar to the top box when Im finished.

I threw in a photo of my mothers also. I keep them outside cause it's cheaper and easier. They are NYCSD (sour diesel) and White Russian.


----------



## Pot Belly

Great little set-up with your new veg chamber. I know you'll have that thing looking like a NASA experiment soon.

You are making me get my butt in gear to finish all the "stuff" that has to be done to get mine 100% complete. I want to take pics of mine as it is just about parallel to yours. Testing results, harvest, etc. will be great for comparison.

If your inside dimensions are what you posted, then you are at 1.33 ft2. I'm sure your HPS lamp is 6,300 lumens, so that puts you at about 4,740 lumens per ft2.  You could opt to power up the flouros to supplement more lumens if ya wanted. 5,000 is target around these here parts. I'm at 6,300 lumens per ft2 in my 3 ft2 flowerbox. 

My veg box is 1.7 ft2 and has (1) 70 watt HPS. That puts me at 3,700 lumens per ft2. My mother and clones are very happy and green with that.

More later........


----------



## 2007Goingon1984

Those boxes are just amazing.. wouldn't have even thought...!


----------



## MJ20

*Hazewarrior*, what did you use to hold those CFL's in place??Im getting a hard time wiring up by just twisting wires around.


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey caribbean, I'm not sure I completely understand your question. Hopefully these pictures will help.

The CFL's I have consist of three overall components. The ballast, the bulb and a type of base or socket for the bulb. I don't know the proper name for it. All I did was mount the base/socket at the top of the grow box. One screw was sufficient enough and I used foil tape to run the wires though out the box. The ballasts are mounted to the bottom of the box.

I cut off some of the fan leaves to open up the canpoy and shed some light on the lower sites. So far so good.


----------



## MJ20

I now see that it's a socket  I need to find those..


----------



## hazewarrior

I found the ones I have in 2000 and never had a use for them until now. They were sitting in the garage until I got bored a month ago.


----------



## hazewarrior

For those of you who are interested, I had a small problem. You can read up on it by going here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=138259#post138259

Everything is ok but your opinions are welcome. Thanks. 

_haze_


----------



## hazewarrior

Well, the plant is recovering nicely from the Malathion burn and it's almost time to flower. I'm thinking another week and I'll but them on 12/12. I might take a clone or two before I do so.


----------



## Mutt

Glad it worked out for you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Oaklandish

I love small grows, I can't wait to see pictures of this in flowering!


----------



## hazewarrior

Ok, I finished the clone/veg box and the plants are 5 days into flowering and already starting to stretch. I have tired the plant down many times and I haven't added the Bushmaters yet but I think I will the next watering. When the lights and exhaust fan turn off the circulation fan remains on so the air doesn't go stail. 

When the malathion damaged the tops of the plant it work as if I had topped it. The tops that were effected turned into multiple grow sites. I will try and get some pics of them tonight and post.

*Here are the specs on the clone/veg box:*
The grow box dimensions are same as the top box but the grow space dimensions are - 16" x 12" x 18". The 4 CFL ballasts, power strip, bloom timer and HPS ballast are all in the bottom of the clone/veg box. This heats up the shelf that the clones sit on which eliminates the need for a heating mat.:aok: 

The box is lined with mylar
4 - 13watt CFL's @ 900 lumens each (3600 total)
4" Dayton exhaust fan
5 - 3/4" holes drilled at the bottom for fresh air intake
I am still looking for a circulation fan but may not need it

Does anyone think I should add more light? It is a pritty small grow area.


----------



## hazewarrior

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Mutt

CFL's and HPS in flower...four cfls in veg (might wanna see if you can get a lil more in there).
Looks like your rockin and growin. :aok:
Lovely peice of furniture


----------



## hazewarrior

Yeah, I figured I would need more in the veg box. It's plenty for cloning but I have another 23watt CFL that puts out 1650 lumens. That should do it.

Flower box has 2 -13watt CFL's and a 70watt HPS. More than sufficient I think, lol.

Hey Mutt,
I was wondering, would it be possible to move this post to the grow journal forum? It's kind of fits in both forums, what's your opinion?


----------



## Mutt

tough call bro....DIY or Journal was what I was thinkin. you let me know.  Great craftsmanship man. this a cab to be proud of.


----------



## hazewarrior

Well, I was planning on keeping this going until harvest but there doesn't seem to be to much activity on this post anymore. 
Maybe I can start a new post on the flowering portion of this grow and add a link to this post? This post does have a great deal of grow "box" setup and design.


----------



## Pot Belly

Just checking in.......   Haven't had too much time lately to browse the boards......

Looking great on the boxes.  Lots of luck to you on your grow.

How about starting a new grow journal thread and link this thread to it.  See ya around........

Will update my journal 2nite with pics so check in later.

PB..........


----------



## Mutt

Hey Haze just put it in your signiture


----------



## hazewarrior

I think I have this down but I'm not sure. I calculated the energy usage according to the light cycles. Feel free to correct me if this is inaccurate.

Heres the breakdown of whats on 12/12:
70 watts HPS
26 watts CFL (2 @ 13 watts each)
16 watts Exhaust Fan
112 watts per hour
1344 watts per day 
41664 watts per month based on 31 days
41.664 kilowatts per month

Heres the breakdown of whats on 24/7:
20 watts Circulation Fan
75 watts CFL (4 @ 13 watts & 1 @ 23 watts)
18 watts Exhaust Fan
113 watts per hour
2712 watts per day 
84072 watts per month based on 31 days
84.072 kilowatts per month

41.664 + 84.072 kw = 125.736 kw used per month based on 31 days
The average rate per kilowatt in my area is .10 cents

*125.736 kilowatts @ .10 per kilowatt = $12.57 US per month *


----------



## jjsunderground

thats cool, i like the ruler grid


----------



## Mutt

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Well, I was planning on keeping this going until harvest but there doesn't seem to be to much activity on this post anymore.
> Maybe I can start a new post on the flowering portion of this grow and add a link to this post? This post does have a great deal of grow "box" setup and design.



I would keep going till harvest. It would be a complete journal IMHO.
Start from scratch....build it....run it...grow it...bud it....dry it....cure it.
Start to finish. Great for a first timer to read.


----------



## hazewarrior

......" The bones have spoken!!! " :huh: 

I will continue this post until the end, whatever that might be. Here is a timeline of the grow so far.

7/6  Day #1 (introduced rooted clone)   
7/20 Day #15
7/25 Day #20
8/6  Day #32
8/12 Day #38
8/20 Day #46
8/27 Day #53 (5 days into bloom)
9/1  Day #58 (10 days into bloom)
9/9  Day #66 (18 days into bloom)


----------



## qwe

BEAUTIFUL SET UP ... what are your costs of buying everything.. becuz im planning on doing something like this but not with hydro yet. Just indoor soil plants... my dad is a handy man fixes houses and **** so hes got alot of junk I can use.. but i was wondering cause if i go brand new i wanna know the price ranges


----------



## hazewarrior

qwe, I never thought of that and I'll tell you why. I worked in retail property management and on more than one occasion I would find stuff on walk troughs, inspections and demos. I can tell you what I do know&#8230;

The 2 cabinets were given to me as part of a 5 piece entertainment center
70watt HPS - found it ( I think I can get them at Home Depot, Pot Belly knows):confused2: 
6 - 13watt CFL&#8217;s - found them ( I did see 23watt CFL&#8217;s at Big Lots for $1) 
4&#8221; TOYO FAN - came with the entertainment center
4&#8221; DAYTON FAN - hydro store, $26
4&#8221; Climate Keeper Fan - Big Lots, $8
Mylar Roll - hydro store, $21
2 - Rolls Foil Tape - Home Depot, $16
2 - Rolls Weather Stripping - Home Depot, $6
2 - Power Strip - Big Lots, $6
Outdoor Timer - Home Depot, $25
Some extra cardboard, wires, screws and black plastic that I had in the garage

I think that about covers it? I spend about $108 for materials but I think the whole box can be done for under $200 US. The trick is finding the ideal cabinet. Just get creative..... but safe!


----------



## hazewarrior

WOW, today was a hot one, it got up to 112.:holysheep:  I had the AC set to 80 but it never got lower than 83.

Here are some pics of the cabinets after I added the 23watt CFL to the veg box.  (same ones at Big Lots for $1) It's up to 75watts @ 7250 lumens. Check out this calendar that I decided to use for the grow. These things are great because you can reuse them. I used it with my closet grows because it keeps things in perspective. I have my doctors note hanging next to it but I smudged all the information out, sorry.  

Anyways, 10 days into bloom and things are going well. Two days ago I added the recommended dose of Bushmasters. It seams to have done its job because it stopped stretching.


----------



## fleshstain

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i was wondering about that stuff, my hydro shops got it too. along with some other humbolt county stuff, called purple max and something else. but regardless keep up the good work, look forward to some updated pics



the other one is called gravity....it's a finisher that helps buds get a density that they normally wouldn't have....i've used gravity and bushmaster in the recent past on a couple different strains and had great success with both....i've been hesitant with purple max....it even tells you on the bottle that it's still an experimental formula....i've personally found the easiest way to get purpling is to use cold water in the last couple weeks when you flush....it does slow plant growth a small amount but you can bring out some nice fall colors in your plants....

and very nice cab Haze....i've been using the bottom of a terrarium i have for mothers and cloning....your setup has me a little bit envious....


----------



## hazewarrior

I know people try all kinds of things to turn thier buds purple but Ive never done it myself. I think its funny when people are like  DUDE, I GOT SOME DANK PURPLE BUD   I dont have the heart to tell them that it is most likely purple because it was stressed.:giggle: 

Using cold water during the flush seems harmless enough. I think Im going to try it. Does anyone know if that would effect the potency of the bud? Has anyone ever used water color? We used to do that as kids.

I use a bloom enhancer by Botanicare called Hydroplex. I think it was designed to do the same thing as Gravity? Ill look for Gravity at the hydro store and give it a try. :watchplant:


----------



## fleshstain

if you do the cold water flush be warned it usually takes from 4-7 days longer to finish....i've tried a little experiment with only flushing half my crop with cold water to see if potency was affected and i could not tell a difference....only thing was that the cold flushed half took right at 7 days longer to finish....though they did show a lot more reds and purples than the regular flushed....it almost looked like 2 different strains with the same growth pattern when they were harvested....

and while it is still a form of stressing the plant, i think it's one of the least stressful....that is when compared to outdoor crops that spend multiple weeks with the entire plant in suboptimum temps for extended periods....if you water at the beginning of the light cycle the roots are usually around normal temps within a few hours....


----------



## A TaStY HaRvEst

Sorry to ask this question in this thread but....how cold do you keep the water? Frig temp? and when should you start adding it, week or so before harvest?


----------



## hazewarrior

I'm going to leave the temp. question to flesh. 

The flush will be determained by the plant and I don't think it will take too long because of the size of the pot and the fact that it is hydro. I've never done a cold flush so I can't give a solid answer, sorry?:confused2:


----------



## Gary Ganja

where did u get ur lights?not the actually bulb,but the lamps themselves?


----------



## hazewarrior

Philly, I found the 13watt CFLs and the 75watt HPS. I got the 23watt CFL from Big Lots for $1. 

OK, here are some pics of the grow. You can see the damage from the Malathion on the lower portion of the plant. All the growth after that is nice and healthy.:hubba: 

Its DAY 15 into bloom. Anyone wanna take a stab at the harvest date? Its a White Russian clone that would stand about 18 if it wasnt trained.


----------



## cuzigothigh

Hi Haze, 

Nice looking Setup... Congrats on your girls... hope they get bushy and big.

I have a questions about your setup... in your flower setup... there seems to be a box like shape on the right top corner, covered with the mylar... may i ask... what is that? you mentioned your ballast is outside.. so i can't figure out what is there? Also, how do you maintain your temp in the grow room?  do you only sue fans and good vent system?

Thanks,
cuzigothigh


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey cuz,
If you notice both boxes have one. The one on the bottom is right in the middle behind the CFL.

What I did was take a small box (6"x6"x3") and placed it over the exhaust fans, then I sealed it with the foil tape. The bottom of the box was cut open to **** the air out. I did this mainly to seal light in and out of the box. Intruding light can be a big problem during bloom.

If you notice from the back of the cabinets, no light is coming through the fans. The intake holes don't seam to pose a threat so I left them as is.


----------



## cuzigothigh

Thanks for the infor and pics... i am currently having problem maintaining a good temperature in my grow area... i don't have a fan on the exhaust.. but i do have a fan blowing air, from the cealing of the grow to the exhaust... i think my main problem is to much light in the grow area... i am running 600 watts for one plant... i do have an in-line fan, no not fan.. i am not sure what you call them, but they **** air from the hood to the carbon filter... i have posted some pictures... what do you think? how can i make it better?
THanks for your help... keep up your grow... its is looking good!!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16820


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey Cuz, I took a look at your grow cab and put my two cents in. Keep up the good work!  

hahaha, I just noticed you can say **** or ******* on this site.:doh:  You can say pull or pulling though.  



> The bottom of the box was cut open to **** the air out.


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey all,

I trimmed some of the lower leave that were damaged by the malathion. 

I hadnt been home in three days and when I got here the White Russian was very droopy and thirsty. I gave her a nice drink of water and she perked right up. I threw in some pics of the NYCSD. 

Ive never grown plants this small. I hope the malathion issue won't effect the yeild to much. Any ideas what I should expect? Ball park figure?:confused2:


----------



## 85cannabliss

i love this growbox haze, in fact, i liked it so much i decided to go with a similar size setup, in a freezer lol just setting it up now. 

here;  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16837

what do you use for your carbon filter?? if you dont mind me asking.

85C


----------



## hazewarrior

> what do you use for your carbon filter?? if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> 85C


 
Well???? I don't have one. I don't have to many freinds but the ones I do have are legal like me and my family knows.  So I don't worry about it too much. The smell isn't to bad..... yet.


----------



## cuzigothigh

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Hey Cuz, I took a look at your grow cab and put my two cents in. Keep up the good work!
> 
> hahaha, I just noticed you can say **** or ******* on this site.:doh: You can say pull or pulling though.


 
True,

I had a hard time figuring out what those stars meant in one of your posts a couple of nights ago... i was wondering, why you would star your own post. Then, whle reading one of my own, i noticed that they starred the word **** (it is probaly starred now, he he  ), but yeah... pull is good... thanks for your comments... oh wait.. you can also do S U C K ... ja ja ja ... :hubba:


----------



## hazewarrior

HAHA, I was wondering when someone would get that. Hope all is well Cuz.


----------



## hazewarrior

I went to the hydro store today for some cubes and the owner of the store gave me these samples.:woohoo: 
I guess the Gravity is a flower hardener and the Bushmaster is a growth stopper.


----------



## hazewarrior

Heres an update on the grow. It seems to be going slower than I expected but all is well. I think the NYCSD is the winner, it just looks much better and I've never had a problem with the quality.


----------



## Chemdog226

Looks really nice! GJ


----------



## Pot Belly

Checking in on the grow and looking good. Your box has turned out well. Your gals are looking grat and loving the attention.

Glad your doing well. Micro grows are GREAT!

PB


----------



## hazewarrior

I made some changes to the boxes. About 5 of the veg. box was lost because of the HPS ballast and the timer. Since Im not worried about stealth I decided to mount the timer and the HPS ballast outside of the box. I used an old water heater timer I had to make a case for the HPS. Works pritty good I think. I also mounted the 4 CFLs on the bottom of the veg. box.


----------



## hazewarrior

Here's an update. 30 days into bloom and starting to fill out.


----------



## 85cannabliss

Nice 1 haze, how much do expect to get dry off your setup? how many watts is your hps anyway?


----------



## Mutt

Lookin great haze :aok:


----------



## Pot Belly

Howz it going, Haze?  Nice job on the new ballast box.  Do you have problems with your ballast humming?  

Any updates?

PB


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey Guys,

I haven&#8217;t seen my grow in a couple weeks. I am in the process of moving. The county I&#8217;m moving to allows me to grow twice as much!!! 

My boxes are at an in-laws for safe keeping while I move. I called him the other day and he said all the buds are falling over. He didn&#8217;t sound very confidant though. I have a feeling I might be disappointed when I go see them in a couple days.

Here is a pic from 10/01 when I was last there.

No problem with humming from the ballast!!


----------



## Mutt

Looking good man!!!


----------



## Pot Belly

Thanks for checking in........Good luck with the move.  

Later, man..........PB


----------



## 85cannabliss

so HAZE,how they looking now? or have they been given the chop?


----------



## Glades

yup go safe. if you wanted to be extra safe you could put a thin 1/2 inch bit of fiberglass between the Metal and the wood on top or where ever it gets hot.

FYI a good cheap place to get shinny, thin, stainless is a scrap metal recycler. They would far rather sell to you than ship it to China for processing.


----------



## Glades

oops I didnt realize this post went on 4 pages past where I was reading. Anyways this stuff looks great!


----------



## Celebrity Bob

I like the way you are LST'ing your plant. cant wait to see how it goes.


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey all,

I'm finally done with the move :woohoo: . I gave the ladies the axe a few weeks ago. All my stuff was in boxes so I wasn't able to get pics. I didn't get to weigh it either but I'm sure it was around 1.5 oz. 

I don't have anywhere to put my micro boxes so I may just donate them and start something else. I'm still thinkin about it.

Thanks....


----------



## akirahz

Man this is an incredible grow setup you got here, very professional! A++ i'm in awe with admiration and epathy!


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey thanks akirahz!! I like to build my grows NASA status.  

It's a shame it dosen't go with my new place. I put a lot of time into it.


----------



## Pot Belly

Haze - Sad to have missed out on the pics of the grow and harvest.  Put your mind to it and get some beans going.  We've got lot's of catching up to do........

PB


----------



## md.apothecary

nice thread! I might build a mini grow for my bedroom!  This was inspiring.


----------



## small_is_good

i love micro grows (name lol), this was the first i seen on the net. good job in getting 1.5oz HW, i hope i can reach that someday


----------



## Thorn

just read over your grow HW and man that was pretty sweet, wish i could get mine going this well


----------



## hazewarrior

Hey all....... 

It was a sad day in hazeworld the other day. I dismantled the boxes so I could use the parts for a new project. YEP!! Stripted them clean and threw the boxes in the dumpster....  

Not all is lost though........ keep your eyes out........ I got "BIG" plans for the furture  

Good to see this thread is still usefull to some!


----------



## Mutt

There ya are....now bust out the 1kw


----------



## hazewarrior

That's funny Mutt. I haven't used the 1kw since 2001 or so, but yeah, you got the idea


----------



## drigh

okay i have some questions
can i get a mesure picture so i can get an idea of how big she is (the oldest one) and what are you using for soil???


----------

